# Raisin Bran Muffins



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

My mom used to make these for my siblings, friends, and I. We loved them. They are a good source of fiber and so easy to make.

Raisin Bran Muffins
1 15 oz. box raisin bran cereal
1 cup crisco, melted
3 cups sugar
4 eggs, beaten
1 qt. buttermilk
5 cups flour
1 t. salt
5 t. baking soda

Stir cereal, sugar, flour. soda and salt together with a large spoon.
Add eggs, crisco, and buttermilk.
Stir all together.Grease muffin cups. Fill cups 2/3 full. Bake at 400 for 15-20 min. Yield?6 dozen. They freeze well. Batter can last up to 6 weeks in fridge.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 7, 2006)

These look great!  I'll bet my grandkids would love them (my dad too!).

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 8, 2006)

YUM... I love rasins so I know I got to love this recipe...


----------



## pdswife (Jun 8, 2006)

My grandmother used to make something like this.  I'd forgotten all about them.  Thank you for the reminder.


----------

